# Big Timber Montana Photos



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some photos taken in Big Timber Montana. Most of the pics are taken from the back porch of our hosts home overlooking the Yellowstone River and the Crazy Mountains. There is some of the most amazing wildlife I've ever seen and the scenery is equally as awesome. 

See for yourself... 










This photo was taken at 6:00 am from the back porch of the Crazy Mountains. It was 38 degrees on July 5th.










Sunset from the same spot of the Crazy Mountains










Another sunset shot










Yellowstone River from the back porch










Fiveash barn on the Yellowstone River










Fiveash home in Big Timber Montana










Three whitetail bucks, doe, and turkey... Again from the back porch










Antelope just down the street...










Mule deer from the back porch


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Any one else find it funny that it is called Big Timber and there are no trees?
Pretty place though.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful. Looks like west kansas except the mountain are closer... were you out there visiting or vacationing?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome photo's...looks like a nice place to visit. Thanks for sharing them.:thumbsup:


----------



## WompusCat (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Still out here... Hiking in the Crazies tomorrow and Sunday and Yellowstone on Monday. Coming back out here in November to hunt. Doing some scouting now!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

That fist picture almost looks fake! Beuatiful!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Them are some purty pics!!! Hopefully you'll have great luck hunting season!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

awesome pictures!! Thanks for sharing..... I wish it was in close to those temp's here  I would imagine some good trout fishing in the river too


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Trout fishing should be getting good. The rivers are slowing down and clearing. We are going Monday or Tuesday on a float trip...


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I am stunned by the location's beauty. My dream vacation is a Yellowstone trip and the dream hunt is some Montana or Wyoming Elk.

Thanks for sharing,
Scoots


----------



## gcunning1968 (Mar 19, 2008)

Would that be Jack Fiveash's place?


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Would that be Jack Fiveash's place?

Yes sir...


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

*photos*

Man that is beautiful!! Makes me miss not being there:thumbup:


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Please post some more pictures. That is truly spectacular country.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful Country! Im flying out there next Thursday for the first time....we are gonna hit up Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons...hopefully get a day of flyfishing in...Ill take lots of pics!


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

*Beautiful!*

Susan and I were in the store and the girls said you were out there...sure makes me jelouse! Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corky (Feb 18, 2010)

*Fish the Stillwater*

Hey Barry,

You're making me homesick. I grew up about 50 miles from Jack's over between Two Dot & White Sulfur Springs. If you get a chance ask Jack to take you over to the Stillwater between Nye & Columbus (only about 25-30 miles from where you are at). There is some VERY awesome fly fishing from Lake Sioux Charlie all the way down into Columbus this time of year. Enormous Rainbows & some extremely tasty German Brown trout.

Have fun & feel bad for all of us stuck down here in the humidity.

Corky


----------

